# Absolutte issue 2?



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Anybody know when the next issue should be with us?

Cheers

Saul


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just a few threads further down this board....

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1066574859

Seems like the committee are teasing us :


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sooner than you think ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

For those that have paid their subscription money (yes there are some people that STILL have NOT paid, despite numerous reminders from me and Malcolm) you'll get them early to mid next week (maybe even this weekend if you're really lucky). ;D

Any new members from this week will automatically be sent a copy of issue 2 with their membership pack at the end of this week/early next week.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

I registered last week ;D and recieved my issues 1 and 2 in todays mail.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

New members will continue to receive ALL the backdated copies for as long as we have stock.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Only problem was it made me late for work cause i had to read it there and then


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

You lucky sod


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was late this morning because I was going through my copy.

Despite the fact that I've read it about thrity or fourty times already. ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

can't wait..... ! ;D

hope it get's through before the next london postal strike !


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> can't wait..... ! Â ;D
> 
> hope it get's through before the next london postal strike ! Â


Think you tempted fate! Strike is spreading


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Got mine this morning   

Put a post on the main forum saying so..wrong place :-/...naughty, naughty girl ;D

Jackie x


----------

